# Just saying goodbye



## tomtlb66 (Mar 19, 2011)

I just wanted to take this time to say goodbye to everyone. I know your beliefs and mine were not the same and maybe will never be the same. I have to leave the forum due to the events that have taken place in my life. I want to thank you for being respectful of my beliefs and I would appreciate that no one make any comments that are not respectful at this time. I will always pray for you and hope one day you will just try and open your heart to Jesus. I hope you hunting goes well and all is fine with you and your family. Thank you again, Tom


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2011)

Take care, Tom.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Later


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 19, 2011)

Wish you the best Tom


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 19, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Wish you the best Tom



 x 2


----------

